# Redundancy and break in service



## smree (14 Feb 2009)

Hi

I've been employed by the same company since 1996 but in 1999 I left for 2 months to work elsewhere but then re-joined company again in Jan 2000.

When calculating redundancy would this be based upon starting in 1996 or from 2000.

I've a feeling it would be from 2000 as i did leave for 2 months but I just want to make sure.

Thanks for your help


----------



## rmelly (15 Feb 2009)

definitely 2000


----------



## thesimpsons (15 Feb 2009)

can depend on the reason you left for the 2 months.  We had case some time ago where guy was left go on temporary lay off years ago  - it lasted 6 months during which time the guy got another job.  We took him back on again when work came in.  According to the Dept it counted as continuous service as it had been an agreed layoff.  When similiar thing happened for a second worker more recently who had left and then came back when he realised new job wasn't all it was supposed to be, the boss decided to be fair to him and treated it as continuous service.


----------



## artful dodge (16 Feb 2009)

folks above seem to be correct, especially with regard to the reason for leaving being a key issue: See here: [broken link removed]


----------

